
The DAO crowdsale reaches $30M with 18 days to go - gomox
https://daohub.org/index.html
======
gomox
The DAO is a decentralized "venture" fund based on the Ethereum blockchain. It
is meant to invest in projects and collect rewards for investors.

The amount raised 9 days into the fundraiser already makes it the #2 largest
crowdfunded project.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest_funded_crowdfu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest_funded_crowdfunding_projects)

More on DAOs: [https://www.ethereum.org/dao](https://www.ethereum.org/dao)

------
gomox
Post never took off, but 4 days later it's at $76M. 14 days to go still.

